# antibiotics vs penicillin



## b.o.f.h. (Nov 6, 2008)

What are the different situations when one would be ineffective and you need to use the other?


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Inappropriate Antibiotic Use Increases Drug-Resistant Strain Risks*

For information about the CDC's "*Get Smart: Know When Antibiotics Work" * campaign, including background materials on antibiotic resistance in the community and educational tools available to fight this problem, go to CDC - Get Smart: Homepage.


----------

